# Widening a pond



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a dry, cracked, dead pond on the back 40 that i would like to dig out and stock fish in. It is a fairly slow taper to the bottom and reasonably wide so I dont think I need a dozer or wheel grader to tackle it. What I am wondering is if a 30 hp tractor and a box blade will be enough to scrape out the bottom and smooth it to hold water. Figured I'd ask for some seasoned experience before I spent 2 weeks digging, scraping and breathing diesel fumes. Whadya think?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It would be a big job but I think it could be done. Why was it empty, did the dam break or did it loose the water another way.

On the bright side diesel is cheaper now!! If you have the time I would give it a go before I paid someone.


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

It dried out because of a 2 year drought and the bottom cracked up. Now it wont hold water. The dam is in good shape except for a few cracks on the low side. Its about a 2 acre pond and I would rather burn my own diesel if I have a chance of scraping it with a tractor. I'd hate to hire a dozer to do it for me if I have enough machine to do it.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

What did you end up doing with it?


----------



## ben2go (May 28, 2008)

I am wondering also.Around here people use a certain type of soil,clay I believe,to line the bottom, and help slow the water from seeping into the surrounding soil.


----------



## bisignano (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bottom type*

Clay is really the only way to cap the bottom of the pond. Some ponds keep the water by many years of silt that builds up to form an almost clay like consistency. If you scrape the bottom, try to save some of it to put back or it will only have water in it if the water table is high enough to keep water in it.


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

I got her scraped. working on her nights and weekends as time and the wife allowed. Here I am a year later wishing I would have hired a guy with a dozer and some experience in doing this kind of thing. I bet I spent 100 machine hours or better digging and hauling 1 1/3 yard bucket load at a time. I bet a guy on a D5 could have had it done in 10 hours, maybe 15. Some lessons are hard learned for hard headed folks like me..........


----------

